# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 38)



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2015)

Howdy,
This is aweekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.


*What is the most important skill you need to be a woodworker?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement....
Who's on first?


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2015)

Patience

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## Brink (Sep 13, 2015)

A vision of your finished piece

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2015)

How to work an iPhone

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2015)

An understanding spouse.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2015)

A thorough understanding of four letter words

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2015)

The ability to take critique and criticism from others and turn that into an improved project. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 13, 2015)

To not be afraid to try new things and techniques even if it means making mistakes so you can learn from them.
Sometimes I will build a piece just because it has joinery that I have never done before and I enjoy the challenge. I often times make mistakes and sometimes learn how to fix them.
So I guess my answer is, try new things so you can learn and grow.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2015)

Thick skin (literally and figuratively)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2015)

The ability to hide mistakes, or turn them into a "design feature".

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2015)

A blend of resolve and determination. Your going to F up. You just have to be determined to learn from every mistake and get better with every attempt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 13, 2015)

The ability to measure sure doesn't hurt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2015)

To a woodworker, not being able to measure, is as to a bear not being able to shite in the woods.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Sep 13, 2015)

Bunches of great answers here.
I'd surely agree with patience, one of the things that I don't have much of.
I think flexibility and adaptability also play a big part, especially when turning. I feel that unlike working with metal that does the exact same thing every time all day, that 2 pieces of wood cut 3 foot apart from the same tree can have totally different characteristics and act totally different to your tools and you have to recognize that and compensate with how you use your tools.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 14, 2015)

Adaptability. Just a different word for what others have already said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 17, 2015)

Being able to say, yes I do woodworking and I'm sorry but I don't have time to make that for you. Unless of course it is your wife or granddaughter doing the asking.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

